# Will a 28 gauge kill a chukar?



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes it will!! Just picked up a Tristar 28 auto. Some weird guy on here and his trophy wife got me hooked on Tristar. They should be salesmen for Tristar. Love this lil' gun.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

We've all seen pictures of dead chukars, we want better pictures of the gun porn!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It looks like Track just yacked up his lunch in front of him...


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nice pics! I prefer the twenty gauge myself but a few buddies of mine like the 28. Hope to see you guys at the chukar banquet. Buy your tickets before the 8th and you get a discount.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow, thats pretty wood on that stock. What is one of these Tri-Star scatter guns going for?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

COWAN said:


> Wow, thats pretty wood on that stock. What is one of these Tri-Star scatter guns going for?


$579.00


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See, I thought that guns didn't kill anything. Only the people that shoot them ;-) Nice gun, and nice birdie pics. Thanks!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It looks like Track just yacked up his lunch in front of him...


It also looks like he's got a skinny pointy turd hanging out of his butt too... Is he feeling good? :|


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice scatter gun NS! The TriStar 28 ga is on my short list of new guns joining the family. 8)


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I think I'll put that gun on my list of guns I want to buy. You better get that poodle pointer to the vet!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, a 28 will kill chukar. I load #7s for them, which is in my mind the best size for chukar in that gauge. Factory stuff is pretty spendy, which makes no sense at all when you only use 3/4 ounce of lead shot and 14 grains of powder. The HS hulls are supposed to be good for 10 loads, which is nice.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice. I am going to load up some 3/4 oz, 6 1/2 nickel shot for everything...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh suuuure Paddler, gotta come up in here and be the big fancy-pants double gun snob! :mrgreen: 

Pretty little gun BTW...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks, Tex. It's a Joel Etchen Special Order Beretta Silver Pigeon II 28/410 combo. Wish I'd bought the 20/28 combo instead, as I don't care much for .410. The nice thing about double guns is you don't have to hunt for your hulls. That's a good thing considering the cost of 28 gauge factory ammo.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

The 28 is overkill for chuckars, its better suited for big birds like swans. You all need to man up and go with the 410 for those puny little birds


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Thanks, Tex. It's a Joel Etchen Special Order Beretta Silver Pigeon II 28/410 combo. Wish I'd bought the 20/28 combo instead, as I don't care much for .410. *The nice thing about double guns is you don't have to hunt for your hulls.* That's a good thing considering the cost of 28 gauge factory ammo.


Yes, and the thing that sux about double guns is there's always that last bird or bunch of birds that decides to wait until you're standing there with your gun open to fly. -)O(- I can't count the times I've been caught with my britches down with an open gun and had a bird back door me. :evil: Nothin feels or swings like a fine double gun though... 8)

Nice mess of birds Jesse!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Yes, and the thing that sux about double guns is there's always that last bird or bunch of birds that decides to wait until you're standing there with your gun open to fly. -)O(- I can't count the times I've been caught with my britches down with an open gun and had a bird back door me. :evil: Nothin feels or swings like a fine double gun though... 8)
> 
> Nice mess of birds Jesse!


I just chuckle when that happens. You can't take this stuff too seriously.


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

Great looking dog


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Heck a 28 gauge will almost kill people who hunt with dick Cheney. I believe it was a 28 gauge Cheney was using when he had that incident while quail hunting.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey how much does a TriStar weigh and were did you find your gun? I have a boy graduating from high school this year who loves my Franchi 28. Figured that would be a gun that he will have a lifetime.

Paddler that gun of yours sends chills down my spine....... In a good way


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

silverkitten73 said:


> Hey how much does a TriStar weigh and were did you find your gun? I have a boy graduating from high school this year who loves my Franchi 28. Figured that would be a gun that he will have a lifetime.
> 
> Paddler that gun of yours sends chills down my spine....... In a good way


575.00 sportmans wherehouse


----------

